# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  Cà phê một thuở - Cafe Sài Gòn

## thunhunguyet

Loay hoay trong những con phố chật hẹp trong lòng thành phố, người ta mới thèm làm sao một chốn đi về mang cảm giác sống lại thuở xưa bình yên, khi Sài Gòn những năm đầu thập niên 70 được thiết kế sống động qua không gian cà phê Một Thuở - một góc kinh đô xưa thu nhỏ giữa không gian Sài Gòn đuơng đại.
Khuất trong một con đường khá rộng rãi với triền dốc lên xuống, Một Thuở như dẫn lối thực khách sang một nơi khác, rủ bỏ những bận rộn tẹp nhẹp của không gian hiện hữu. Có lẽ đập vào mắt thực khách ngay khi bước vào là một hồ nước đầy màu sắc thiên nhiên được xây dựng ngay giữa quán. Những cánh bèo thả trôi và những bông hoa rực rỡ quyến luyến những chú bướm xinh như hòa cùng không gian trầm tư mang âm hưởng cổ điển. Không chỉ có thế, Một thuở như một bữa tiệc hội tụ sắc màu cây lá, những góc cây to khoe mình với xúng xính dây leo và những chậu lá nhỏ treo quanh thành hồ, màu xanh mát mẻ bao trùm xung quanh quán như gói gọn một phần "ngày ấy” trầm, cổ, hoài,niệm giữa một “bây giờ” quá hiện đại.
Quán mang đậm sắc màu Sài Gòn những năm 60-73, nhấn mạnh về giới học sinh, sinh viên ngày trước, dành cho những ai muốn hoài niệm về nhịp sống Sài Gòn xưa. Không chỉ trau chuốt cho không gian chung, Một thuở còn quan tâm đến từng vật dụng để bày biện xung quanh quán như những kỉ vật có giá trị về mặt thời gian lẫn tinh thần. Thực khách tỏ ra vô cùng thích thú với những bàn ủi con gà ngày xưa, những huy hiệu nổi tiếng của các ngôi trường Sài Gòn. Thực khách còn có thể nhìn thấy sống động hơn một thời lối sống Sài Gòn ngày trước qua những trang báo cũ được dán lắp ghép xung quanh cột trụ và tường, tạo ra Một thuở thật đậm dấu ấn thời gian.
Dường như Một thuở không đơn thuần là nơi phô bày những ý tưởng về mặt thời gian mà nơi đây như một ngôi nhà đầy tâm huyết của chủ quán, muốn chia sẻ những tình cảm và đam mê của mình với những tâm hồn đồng điệu. Cái hay ở quán chính là sắc màu trang trí được luân chuyển mỗi tháng. Thực khách sẽ thấy thật mới lạ khi vẫn góc ngồi đó, quán đó nhưng đã được bày biện mới theo từng chủ đề mà chính chủ quán và nhân viên tự thiết kế và thực hiện.
Mỗi tháng quán còn có tổ chức chương trình hoài niệm về các ngôi trường Sài Gòn. Quán phục vụ đa dạng trong thức uống và phong phú trong những món ăn nhẹ, điểm tâm và cơm trưa văn phòng. 

Ðịa chỉ 	209 Nam Kỳ Khởi Nghĩa, Phường 7, Q. 3, Thành Phố Hồ Chí Minh

Chỉ dẫn 	Cánh ngã tư Lý Chính Thắng khoảng 200, quán nằm bên tay phải, rẽ vào trong khoảng 30m.

Ðiện thoại 	(08) 39322856 

Ðịa chỉ E-mail 	cafemotthuo@yahoo.com 

Website 	Cafe Một Thuở

>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Cà phê Một Thuở_



Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour du lịch một thoáng Sài Gòn (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich mot thoang Sai Gon (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------

